

A corporate watchdog says Soylent contains unsafe levels of lead and cadmium - rtpg
http://qz.com/481302/a-corporate-watchdog-says-soylent-contains-unsafe-levels-of-lead-and-cadmium/

======
JoeAltmaier
But only if you eat it every day, as your sole means of sustenance. Oops!
That's how they're marketing it.

